# help id this african cichlid



## guti9512 (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## fddlss (Apr 7, 2011)

Looks like an OB mbuna.


----------



## mbuna17 (Aug 1, 2011)

aulonocara hybrid ob peacock


----------



## pikayooperdave (Jul 10, 2009)

It isn't Mbuna, and it isn't a peacock either. OB Hap of some sort. I have never seen an OB hap in real life. I am interested to hear from someone who knows for sure...


----------



## mbuna17 (Aug 1, 2011)

pikayooperdave said:


> It isn't Mbuna, and it isn't a peacock either. OB Hap of some sort. I have never seen an OB hap in real life. I am interested to hear from someone who knows for sure...[/
> Even if it is a ob hap it is still a hybrid... My guess though is that its a mbuna x peacock cross.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

pikayooperdave said:


> It isn't Mbuna, and it isn't a peacock either. OB Hap of some sort. I have never seen an OB hap in real life. I am interested to hear from someone who knows for sure...


There are no real OB Haps from Lake Malawi. There is an OB type Hap from Lake Victoria.

This fish in question is just one of the common OB "Peacock" hybrids. A mix of multiple species.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

it actually has more mbuna features than a "normal" ob peacock does.. it looks like someone crossed an ob "blueberry" metriaclima estherae (ob red zebra) with an ob peacock..


----------



## staples2485 (Aug 13, 2007)

i second mike sounds dead on or maybe a marmalade cat with ob peacock. crazy looking fish but nice looking.


----------



## staples2485 (Aug 13, 2007)

lmao the more i look at it, looks like a peacock head glued to a mbuna body!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

i wish my ob peacocks had color like that.. i keep getting stuck with beat lookin hormoned ones that lose their color after they go in the tank


----------



## pikayooperdave (Jul 10, 2009)

FWIW, I just don't see much aulonocara when I look at that picture. The eye is too small, and not in the right position. There is something odd about the mouth/lips, too. Also, he has too much of a belly - the bottom of the body slopes down alot in the area of the gill plate and the pelvic fins, creating a body shape that just doesn't seem right for a peacock.

This is just my opinion so like I said, take it FWIW. In any case, it is a very attractive OB.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2012)

it might just be a pure strain blueberry ob zebra... which i would assume they'd have to cross a regular ob zebra to something else to get the blue in it


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

m1ke715m said:


> it might just be a pure strain blueberry ob zebra... which i would assume they'd have to cross a regular ob zebra to something else to get the blue in it


Probably is just a hybrid of Mbuna and non-Mbuna. Any male OB can get blue. There is a similar OB hybrid in the back of those pics, without blue.


----------



## staples2485 (Aug 13, 2007)

chances are it is a half ob peacock. ob haps are not natural so they make them with an mbuna that is ob then you would take this fish and breed it back to a peacock and bam thats how people made ob peacocks. That is how people are making that new ob super red empress very cool fish!


----------



## guti9512 (Oct 16, 2010)

what do you think i should do with them i have like 15 but only want around 5. should i sell them or what are some other options


----------



## staples2485 (Aug 13, 2007)

you dont have to cull them just let people know and be honest thats all. cool fish though


----------



## pikayooperdave (Jul 10, 2009)

if you want to sell fish that look like that, you won't have any trouble finding buyers. be honest, tell them they are OB africans but you are not sure what the pedigree is. For full size fish that look like that you won't have to give them away, that is for sure.


----------



## ndblaikie (Oct 12, 2011)

If you want to ship one up to near Montreal, will take one off you..

I have a spare tank 40g breeder, it can have all to its own


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2012)

why would you only put 1 fish in a 40 breeder?


----------



## guti9512 (Oct 16, 2010)

If i were to sell them how much should i sell them for


----------



## ndblaikie (Oct 12, 2011)

m1ke715m said:


> why would you only put 1 fish in a 40 breeder?


It is hard to say how the fish will behave, max size etc.
I have some other fish that I am considering rescuing off someone and I need to factor them in.

If it worked out then I would perhaps purchase more if they were available...


----------



## guti9512 (Oct 16, 2010)

sorry but i dont ship fish


----------



## guti9512 (Oct 16, 2010)

what do you think would be a fair price to sell these fish


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

guti9512 said:


> what do you think would be a fair price to sell these fish


Really, the value would be very subjective on these. These fish have no special value for breeding since they are mixed hybrids.

How many are colorful males? A store could always sell a colorful male. Other than that, nothing special about them. They are not rare.


----------



## guti9512 (Oct 16, 2010)

more than half of them are males


----------

